# Proper divider height?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What is the right height for a divider in a slant load trailer to be at? 

I usually haul my horse by himself with the divider tied back, but was practicing getting him in the front slot this weekend (as I will occasionally haul a 2nd horse with him) and was thinking that the divider looked a little bit too high for safety. 

I've only hauled him with another horse once since getting this trailer, and I tied him so he couldn't try crawling under it, but in the past I've usually left him untied in a slant with other horses and would like to know if that would be prudent with the divider as it is right now, or if I'd have to get it moved down to do so. I don't recall there being so much space below the divider in my friend's trailer when I would haul with her.









He certainly looked like he was considering whether or not he would fit under it...









(Excuse the mess... he tends to poop the moment he gets in a trailer)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

(bump.)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing? :-|


----------

